# Whats the going rate for a deer mount?



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

Whats the average rate for a shoulder mount these days?

Im in NE Ohio Mahoning county if someone can recommend a taxi that would be great

I have a kid who did a great job on my last buck years ago , I called him and he says $300

thats a good deal correct?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

$300 bucks & he did a good job for you before , sounds like a no brainer. The guy I know is $350 & does a great job. I'll use him again just because I know the quality of work.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I've seen some really awful deer mounts. If you've had it done by him before and you know his work, than stick with him. IF you try someone knew, and aren't happy with his resluts, I'm pretty sure there ain't nothing you can do about it.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

JV - $300.00 is a good price. I know around here ( central Ohio area) they are getting anywhere from $350 to $400


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

not to mention he lives 1 mile from my house.... guess its a good deal ... thanks guys


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I can get ya a good deal, but its a drive lol


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i know of 2 places here in Tusc county ...........one guy charges $225 and the other charges $250 ...........they do great work


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

damn tcba - I wish I'd have known that before last weekend! The guy I had do mine 2 years ago charged me $175 and did a pretty decent job..........I dropped this years head off and asked as I was walking out the door "what's the damage going to be??"

he said "$275" I about fell down! I was like holy crap - you only charged me $175 two years ago - and my buddy that was with me said "yeah - you only charged me $200 last year"............

should have shopped around and not just 'assumed' he was the same price before I dropped it off...........live and learn I guess.

BTW - I pass through Dennison to get to where I hunt.........went through there twice last weekend.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Skarfer said:


> damn tcba - I wish I'd have known that before last weekend! The guy I had do mine 2 years ago charged me $175 and did a pretty decent job..........I dropped this years head off and asked as I was walking out the door "what's the damage going to be??"
> 
> he said "$275" I about fell down! I was like holy crap - you only charged me $175 two years ago - and my buddy that was with me said "yeah - you only charged me $200 last year"............
> 
> ...


Chances are if the guy charged you that low last year and he went up this year then he likely realized how much he underpriced his work. I don't know of any reputable guys around here that would touch a deer for under $300. I personally would be quite leery of the workmanship if I was quoted a number of $175-200. I am not saying he didn't do a good job. He may have. But to me that highly suggests the work of someone either inexperienced in pricing or not putting in the time that others do.

Like someone else mentioned if you find a good guy stick with him. It is usually best to use advice from fellow hunters based on their experience with the guys you are considering. Seeing their mounts in person certainly helps.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

JV1 can you pm me some info on this guy he sounds pretty great and hes not that exspensive?


----------



## Big Country25 (Jun 23, 2008)

I looked to get my first buck mounted earlyer this year and most places wanted around 300 to 400 with half down with a 5 to 6 mounth wait.


----------



## JV1 (Apr 18, 2004)

well my wife & i both got bucks and i called the taxi , he said he will do both bucks for $550


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

sounds like you got yourself a good deal,joe.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

There's a guy North of Ravenna, Port. Cty.(Edsell's, I think) who advertises "Award Winning Taxidemy" who has a great price but I don't think he can beat your "2'fer" price. Takes a while to get them back but nice work.


----------

